# (v) evga gtx460 fpb - 1024 mb



## Lickedy (19. Juli 2011)

Verkaufe eine EVGA GTX460 Free Performance Boost mit 1024 MB DDR5 RAM.
Die Karte ist vom November letzten Jahres und hatte einen Neupreis von 200 Euro. 

Meine Preisvorstellung für die Karte liegt bei ca. 120 Euro. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390325455400

Für  die Besitzer einer Evga GTX 460 hat Evga was ganz feines parat: ein  Bios-Update, welches bei der GTX 460 FPB die Taktfrequenz auf  720Mhz/1440Mhz erhöht und zudem die Lüftereinstellung bis 100%  freischaltet. Anscheinend sind alle GTX 460 so geregelt, dass die  Lüfterdrehzahl nur bis max. 70% geht.

Das Bios Update ist schon auf der Karte vorhanden. 

Bei Interesse PM an mich. 


Grüsse


----------



## Lickedy (23. Juli 2011)

eVGA GTX 460 FPB (1024 MB DDR5) bei eBay.de: Grafikkarten Zubehör (endet 25.07.11 07:43:34 MESZ)

hab mal ne ebay Auktion draus gemacht


----------

